# Boot abstellen



## pechi24 (25. Juli 2005)

Nachdem ich dachte, dass mein Bötchen auf einer kleinen Fläche neben einer Hecke sehr unauffällig postiert ist, gabs folgenden netten Brief von den lieben Nachbarn

Dieses Grundstück ist kein Abstellplatz für Boote, wir möchten Sie bitten dieses zu entfernen. Andernfalls müssten wir andere Schritte unternehmen. Mit freundlichem Gruß
die Anwohner

Ich wohne bei einer Genossenschaft und das Boot stört dort wirklich überhaupt nicht. Es sind garantiert wieder 2 stinkige Idioten, die sich als gesamte Anwohnerschaft ausgeben. Ist es nicht schön in Dtl. ? Solche anonymen Briefchen mit Drohungen machen doch erst das menschliche Miteinander aus. |supergri 

Nun werde ich mich erstmal erkundigen wem das Grundstück genau gehört und das Boot notfalls direkt auf dem PKW-Parkplatz vorm Haus parken. :q 

Wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus, wenn die Fläche öffentlich ist? Auf dem öffentlichen PKW-Parkplatz müsste es doch auf alle Fälle erlaubt sein oder?


----------



## GRAN RESERVA (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

:r :r 

Genau deshalb "liebe " ich Deutschland :v :v :v


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Es ist erlaubt, doch was nützt es, wenn du eines Tages ein Loch drin hast??

Ich würde so einen Brief ignorieren, meist gehen diese Feiglinge nicht so weit. Sonst hätten sie ihren Namen drunter geschrieben.

Wer sich das nicht traut, zerschlägt warscheinlich auch kein Boot. Es bleibt ein Restrisiko.


----------



## Torskfisk (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Moin pechi,
mit dem öffentlichen PKW-Parkplatz könnte es leider auch ein Problem geben. Erstens wie der Name schon sagt PKW, zweitens müssen diese dann auch für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zugelassen und angemeldet sein.
@ rosi
Ich sehe es bei solchen Aktionen eher andersrum, weil keiner seinen Namen druntergesetzt hat, haben der oder die immer noch die Möglichkeit unerkannt "weitere Maßnahmen" zu ergreifen. Hätten sie sich geoutet hätte man ja bei irgendwelchen Schäden zumindest einen Anfangsverdacht.


----------



## pechi24 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Kaputt machen würde keiner etwas, ich denke eher die wollen der Genossenschaft die Ohren vollheulen von wegen "wenn jetzt jeder ein Boot hätte"

Einen normalen Anhänger kann ich doch aber auch auf öffentlichen Parkplätzen abstellen, es sind nämlich keine ausgewiesenen PKW-Parkplätze sondern ein ganz normaler Seitenstreifen wo ich Parken kann.

ich habe vielleicht schon eine Ausweichmöglichkeit, aber die sollen sich ruhig noch etwas ärgern


----------



## Fotomanni (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen normalen Anhänger kann ich doch aber auch auf öffentlichen Parkplätzen abstellen, es sind nämlich keine ausgewiesenen PKW-Parkplätze sondern ein ganz normaler Seitenstreifen wo ich Parken kann.



Wenn es öffentlicher Verkehrsraum ist, also Straßenrand usw., darfst Du zugelassene Fahrzeuge (auch Anhänger und damit Trailer) abstellen. Solltest Du aber den Trailer abgemeldet haben weil Du sparen möchtest oder vielleicht der TÜV abgelaufen ist, dann darf der nicht im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum stehen.


----------



## moin moin (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Bedenke auch, dass der Trailer nicht versichert ist, wenn er nicht mit dem Zugfahrzeug verbunden ist. Es sei denn Du hast ihn extra versichert. Kommt jemand daran zu Schaden, egal ob absichtlich oder nicht, hast Du die berühmte Papp-Nase auf.


----------



## bengt (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

und denk noch dran, daß

- du ihn spätestens vor dem ablauf von 14 tagen auf einen anderen stellplatz umparkst; kann auch der nächste ein paar meter weiter sein; sonst können die sp... dir nen ticket verpassen (lassen).

- (wenn du eine hast) versicherungen häufig nicht zahlen, wenn der hänger/das boot ("länger") auf öff. zugänglichen plätzen abgestellt ist und z.b. gestohlen wird ("gefahrerhöhung")... siehe versicherungsbedingungen.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Hoi pechi
ist schon shit wenn man so nette Nachbarn hat die einem das Leben unnötig schwer machen. 
Haste denn in der Nähe keinen Landwirt der in seiner Scheune noch ne Ecke frei hat? Für n'paar 
€uro im Monat findest du da bestimmt nen Stellplatz.


Gruß Lepo


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Wohnanhänger und Sportgerätetransporter (grüne Nummer) dürfen bis zu 14 Tage transportiert werden.

Es genügt aber nicht am 13ten den Hänger vorzuschieben. Es muss eine klar erkennbare Strecke (einmal um den Block) zurückgelegt werden.

Du erkennt die Kontrolle an einem Makierungsstrich an den Reifen.

Dann bleibt nur noch um den Block fahren oder die selbe Kreide kaufen (ATU usw.) und einfach noch mehr Striche machen


----------



## bengt (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

@ Raubfischer_RD
der kreidestrich ist ja nur dafür da, um zu sehen, ob sich das rad ÜBERHAUPT bewegt hat. ob um den block, 20 Meter weiter oder bis timbuktu ist dabei wurscht...


----------



## pechi24 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boot abstellen*

Oh Mann, jetzt wird auch noch mein Trailer bemahlt #q 

Mit was man Leute so beschäftigen kann |supergri 

Wie hieß es im ZDF doch so schön

Wir haben die Büroktratie, die wir verdienen bzw. haben wollen.


Habe das Boot jetzt umgeparkt, jetzt steht es hinter einer Hecke und unter Bäumen, wo es niemand sehen kann. Wenn jetzt noch einer heult, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


Die Infos waren interessant. Bis jetzt habe ich den Trailer am Wasser immer abgehängt und ein Schloss vorgemacht. Zumindest versicherungstechnisch müsste man ihn ja eher am Fahrzeug lassen.

Werde mich wohl doch lieber wegen einer Extraversicherung für das ganze Paket erkundigen.


----------

